# I am scared of having an Edoscopy



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

A 35 male and I am scared of this procedure.lolI can't help it. I have suffered from Panic attacks a few times and this has me scared.I dont like the idea of being sedated without me being in control.lolShould I be scared? I have ehard you can't breathe at times etc...This has me worried.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote:Should I be scared? I have ehard you can't breathe at times etc...


I was never scared because my Gastro told me I would be put to sleep for it. An IV was started, and the nurse told me when I would begin to feel drowsy and bingo! That was the last thing I remember until I woke up afterwards. I felt thirsty and was given a small amount of cranberry juice and water to drink to be sure I could tolerate them alright and then I could drink as much water as I liked and eat normally again. My husband drove me home, I took a nap for a few hours and just took it easy 'cause I felt tired. Other than that, no side effects or anything.Don't worry, you will be fine. Honest. It's a piece of cake.







When are you scheduled?


----------



## 19272 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Patrick, you don,t know how lucky you are in America. In England they do an endoscopy while you are awake with no pain relief or anything. I have to have one soon and i`m not looking forward to it. Do you have zoton capsules in America. They are also called lanzoprazole. I am taking 30 mgs in thr morning and 15 mgs at night, which my doc says is alot but I need them at the moment.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

Give me a endoscopic exam anytime, before a barium swallow. YuckYou will wonder why you were scared as it is an painless pocedure.Char


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. My endoscopy is scheduled for June 10.I am nervous jusy thinking about it now.lolThanks for the reassurances.I am still very worried about my condition though.


----------



## 14439 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi there, I thought i'd offer you some support and wish you luck.I had an endoscopy done just over a year ago. I'll admit it wasn't very plesant. I wasn't sedated during the procedure and it went pretty okay. I kicked around and fussed a bit but came out the theatre in one piece as you can see







.I suppose people have different reaction when it comes to this. There were three women in my same ward. One of them was quite relaxed, a bit like myself, but the other one had a lot of trouble getting it done. My best advice would be close your eyes and think of other things (very hard, I know, but you can try).Good luck! Let us know how it went


----------



## 15595 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi there pmanning..Guess what!!I am scheduled for an endoscopy and colonoscopy bot tomorrow the 6th...I have never had either and am of course a bit apprehensive but have been reassured by friends that have had one that there is nothing to it...The prep for the colonoscopy is worse than either tests.(NOT YOUR PROBLEM I KNOW) The same doctor performed both on a friend a year ago and she said she didn't know a thing...was completely out for the procedure...I don't understand why some people are completely out and others are not....Anyway, I do not believe it will be anything like you are worried about...Good Luck...


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Patrick, I just scheduled an endo for June 14 because I have terrible reflux and Barretts Esophagus. I am actually looking forward to it. LOL







I love the anesesthia, makes you just forget about everything. Don't worry, the doctors in the USA have terrific medications to knock you out. I know all doctors use different meds, but I almost guarantee you...you will not feel a thing. Keep us informed about your results.


----------



## 15595 (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, my endoscopoy and colonoscopy went just great...Was put out thru the whole thing and couldnt believe it when it was over. Took about a half hour total and an endo alone will only last 15-30 minutes... It was a snap and will never worry about it again.. Godd luck Patrick, you will do just fine....


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Great news navey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

See, Patrick? We told you not to worry. It's a piece of cake.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good luck, Patrick, with your test tomorrow. I know the clear liquid diet and prep isn't much fun, but I know you will be just fine. Let us know how you did, okay?


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Good Luck Patrick from me too. Keep us informed of your results.


----------

